# Bubbly Epsom Salts



## danielle22033 (Nov 18, 2014)

Has anyone made them before? I was wondering if it would work? I was planning on using Epsom Salts, some type of oil (I haven't chosen one yet) SLSA and possibly some cornstarch? 

Any opinions?

Thanks


----------



## lsg (Nov 18, 2014)

You can use a little almond oil and melted M&P soap along with fragrance and colored jojoba beads.


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 18, 2014)

I do a bath bomb with SLSA and epsom salts. I get an okay amount of low bubbles from that recipe so long as the water is running. My water is super hard, so someone else might get more bountiful bubbles than I do. 

I use modified tapioca powder to set my fragrance though I really shouldn't bother since my family uses them up as fast as I feel like making them.

My basic recipe:
7.4 oz Citrix Acid
17.3 oz Baking Soda
2 oz SLSA
1.4 oz Clay or Epsom Salts
1 to 2 Oz Cocoa Butter/Shea/Mango/Whatever butter
2TSP Modified Tapioca Powder with 3-5ML fragrance soaked into it

I spritz with witch hazel or sometimes add liquid glycerin to keep the right moisture level for molding. I'm still working on a favorite recipe for my family and constantly tweaking it.


----------



## steliyana (Nov 26, 2014)

I have read so many different recipes for bath bombs but what I wonder is what is the best proportion between dry substance( whatever you put:soda bicarb, citric acid, clay, epson salt, starch) and base oil+essential oil. I did a recipe if 3 parts dry stuff/ 1 part oil and a bit of essential oil, 10 drops if the above parts are table spoons and it was ok. Well I didn't wait for it to set properly before unmolding as I only had one shaper, so it crumbled a tiny bit while taking it out. But looking at the last recipe I am shocked at how dry it looks to me, does it hold together. Also would corn starch do the same thing as the tapioca for holding the aroma, as where I live I can't find tapioca?


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 26, 2014)

My mixture is pretty dry for the measured ingredients. I eyeball in some witch hazel or glycerin to get the right moisture level. I really think those amounts depend on the humidity where you live. On a rainy day, I end up using less. I've heard about using cornstarch but haven't tried it out yet.  I just have a big bag of the tapioca to use up that I bought from Amazon for something else (for the life of me I cannot remember what that was, maybe bubble bars, maybe a sugar scrub, hrmn,  lol).

To figure out how much additional moisture I need, I just grab a handful and squeeze into a ball.  If it stays intact, I mold. Otherwise, add more wet stuff.

You can definitely tweak the recipe to your liking. I hate scrubbing the tub so less oil was better for me.


----------



## steliyana (Nov 26, 2014)

I see, never thought about scrubbing the tub problem, makes sense!!! Thanks


----------



## steliyana (Nov 26, 2014)

One more question how do you store them? Do you wrap them in plastic( or other) stuff to preserve the smell? Someone mentioned here that theirs' sweat and swelled in the wrapping.


----------



## steliyana (Nov 26, 2014)

And how many bombs do you get from the above recipe? Depends on their size I imagine


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 26, 2014)

I think most folks put them in plastic wrap for long term storage and seal them: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=49272

Mine disappear too quickly to worry with long term storage. I only make small batches...

I get around 5 mondo big ones from that recipe.


----------



## danielle22033 (Nov 26, 2014)

snappyllama said:


> I do a bath bomb with SLSA and epsom salts. I get an okay amount of low bubbles from that recipe so long as the water is running. My water is super hard, so someone else might get more bountiful bubbles than I do.
> 
> I use modified tapioca powder to set my fragrance though I really shouldn't bother since my family uses them up as fast as I feel like making them.
> 
> ...



I was wondering if could could share with me how large your bath bombs are and how much you sell them for? SLSA is really expensive here!$32 for 1kg and it really hikes up the price of my bath bombs.  
Thanks


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 26, 2014)

Sorry I don't sell, but I have seen them for around $7-$10 at an upscale craft market that look like the same size as I make. I use the mold from BB.  

Brambleberry's description:

Stainless Steel Bath Bomb Mold: This mold makes a professional looking, mondo sized bath bomb that measures about 2.75" across and 3" tall.  Each half is 2.75" across and about 1.5" tall. Our tightly packed bath bombs weighed about 7.5 ounces


----------

